# 7800 shifters rebuildable?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

my right shifter ,the inner black one is goin all the way in then I have to do it again before it catchs and shifts but doesnt do it all the time ,dont know if its worth fixin


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

From what I have heard Shimano shifters are not rebuildable.

However.... I have some older Shimano RSX 7speed brifters that were totaly busted, nothing shifted.

Then i read somewhere that a healthy dose of triflow might loosen things up inside. I tried it and it worked wonders. So i would give that a go, its probably just cloged up, good luck.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Ill squirt some WD40 in there now


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

My local fun shop mechanic blew mine out with compressed air and it helped a lot. I don't think any kind of lube would be a good idea to spray in there, especially under pressure.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

well went into the garage and got the WD-40 and sprayed it generously and it worked,damn Im a happy camper was lookin on ebay for shifters,thanx guys


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Hopefully the WD 40 doesn't attract more gunk in short order.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

You'll have to re-introduce some fresh grease in the mechanism to ensure all works well and the mating components do not get prematurely worn out instead now. 

If there's further gunk in the future, you can always flush it out later as you just did.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I had an old DA shifter that locked up on my Gios so I replaced it with and old Ultegra ,here it also froze up so last nite I sprayed some WD 40 and it immediately freed up


----------

